# Skin on face rubbed raw



## tricky (Jul 13, 2008)

The skin around my mouth is rubbed raw from making out with a guy who had stubble on his face. What can I do to get it to heal quickly?? I've been putting Neosporin on it but that's it. I really hope it gets better ASAP & doesn't leave a scar or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Could it leave a scar?


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 13, 2008)

God I hate that! My bf and I have a rule, either freshly shaved or long enough to be soft. I wouldn't worry about it scarring, it happens to me all the time (because the rule isn't always followed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I don't have any suggestions for healing it fast, I always just leave it alone.


----------



## tricky (Jul 13, 2008)

It's not that it's just red either. The skin is all rough and peeling too. This is why I am worried about scarring.


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2008)

It's happened to me before, my skin was raw and scabbed over.  The best thing to do is to gently wash it to keep it clean and to use an ointment like Neosporin.  You are really doing all you can at the moment.  If you are really worried try going to your derm, he may be able to give you an ointment that is a bit stronger.  Sorry that happened and hope it heals soon.


----------



## tricky (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd skip the neosporin and use a hydrocortisone creme.
Make him shave. That's just wrong.


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 

 
_It's not that it's just red either. The skin is all rough and peeling too. This is why I am worried about scarring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, it's happened to me. No scarring.


----------

